# Insurance renewal.



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Just had my renewal notice through from Privilege and was pleasantly surprised. 

The premium has gone down this year to £637.35 which is for my '97 GT-R with power increase and mods disclosed, protected NCB, fully comp. Two negatives however, excess up to £350 and airfield track days now excluded.  

Not bad though.....?


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

*NOT BAD!!!..THATS A CHEAP AS ...*

Peter that quote sound absolutely superb!!

Im paying £1,200 and With full no claims, the top Thatcham alarm/immob and a tracker system.

To rub all that in I have a clean license (at time of printing!) and if the cars not behind 6FT gates on the drive its in my garage!!

They also charge me £50- per tarck day but the cover as not capped.

Just think what I could be spending the extra £600 on!!!!!! (DDRREEAAAMMM!!!).


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Peter,

You lucky $"it! My insurance is about £2k currently - but that may have something to do with endorsements etc!


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

Peter,

you must be a lot older than you look !!

My insurance is up next month, I am anticipating 1800 maybe more...


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Oh well, I guess that this is one of the very few advantages of knocking on a bit!  I bet Glen's insurance is even less than mine then.  Still, there's nothing like experience heh? BTW, I've got 8 years NCB, clean license but the car is not garaged.


----------



## paulmcnally (Nov 2, 2001)

£637.35 - wow!

I'm picking up my Skyline R33 GTR V-Spec (360BHP) from Middlehurst Motorsports in 5 days & I can't wait.... Getting insurance has been a nightmare though. Most places just laughed in my face. I finally settled with Cheam insurance (reccomended by Middlehurst) for the bank balance crushing prices of....


wait for it...

£2476


----------



## Jason (Nov 16, 2001)

Guys - have any of you tried Adrean Flux. second year ive renewed they where the cheapest for me. I pay around £1100 that includes full roadside assistace(europen - for Le Mans  ) fully comp and legal. downside £400 excess not sure about track days but have to find out as im off to Wroughton Airfield in December.

28
driver only
mid - low crime area
garaged
full no claimes
no endorsments

I heard tho that admril or direct line are getting better ???


----------



## jamie m (Jul 24, 2001)

My insurance went down with Privilage this year £1500.

29
garaged
clean licence
bad area though.

Peter, I've spoken to Privilage and they have said that your renewal was a clerical error and will be writing to you shortly to decline cover!

They said it was on the basis of questioning your sanity! 

Whatch out for the men in white coats :smokin:


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Jamie,

Tee hee. 

On the sanity issue, I guess you might have point there especially as I may be venturing onto the same track at the same time as you at Brands. I bet they wouldn't cover me if they knew that!


----------



## jamie m (Jul 24, 2001)

Peter,

It took you over 2 hours to reply?? Are you getting slow in your old age??  

Low insurance but high loss of reactions......:smokin: :smokin: 

Old age!!


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Jamie,

Do you know what, now this may come as a bit of a surprise to you but some, only some, of us have to work for living. Give me a buzz if you want that little word 'work' explaining. I know you're only just out of your nappy, you're already poluted and already you've owned 3 Skylines (you b******!) and No, I'm not jealous (much) but I'm one of those unlucky few I'm afraid. 

I'm sure there's a quote somewhere from some prophet or other but with age comes experience. That's about the only advantage I can see! Speak to Glen, I'm sure he's got a better perspective than me on this age thang. 

Your OLD mate, Peter.


----------



## jamie m (Jul 24, 2001)

Hi Peter me old boy!

Because I work so hard I need a little stress relief by coming onto your threads and rattleing your cage 

Just to correct you its 4 Skylines!!  

between Glen and I we seem to be swinging your cage around a fair bit recently, perhaps I should call Phil and get him to spread some of his worthless drivel onto you as well??!! 

Now look, honestly we all feel sorry for you at the register, especially when your surfing in the small hours because you've been kicked out of your own bedroom again for spending to much money on your car!!!:smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 

Mee thinks Brands could have some interesting tussles now don't you!!

oh, and Peter, don't worry the other one will drop! 

with very kind regards to me old boy


Jamie.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 2, 2001)

Just remeber Tesco as they still love Imports 

Tel 0845 0300 4400


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Jamie,

If you've got nothing serious to say, shut the **** up or you might get voted off the forum, apparently you're not supposed to post anything flippant or humorous, assuming that's what your were endeavouring to do!

As for getting kicked out the bedroom, well what's your reason for still being up then mate? I'm sitting here all alone in my office, well apart from my dog, reading your drivel, sad or what? I don't think Phil would be any better at drivel than you, you are the drivel king.

And as for tussles at Brands, pah, no contest, I already know I'll be left in your wake assuming you've got your car back by then. There are few Porsches going which may prove more interesting.

Peter.

BTW, '...the other one will drop'. Have you got two then?


----------



## jamie m (Jul 24, 2001)

QUITE A RESPECTABLE REPLY FOR YOU - NOT  

NEXT TIME DON'T PLAN YOUR ANSWER FOR 5 HOURS - IT SHOWS.

9 FOR GRAMMOR
4 FOR STYLE
1 FOR ORIGINALITY

JM


PS: 0 FOR OVERALL DELIVERY - YOU SHOULD KNOW BETTER AT YOUR AGE!

:smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

What's the matter then DK, don't know how to turn the 'caps lock' off then? 

Go on, potter off now, a boy of your age needs to get some sleep or you'll be a bad mood bear all day later today, night, night.


----------



## Phil (Sep 3, 2001)

Look - the 3 of you are obviously muppetts

Phil = Drivvel god 

If it takes 3 hours to set up a 4 way conference call - then I give up on all of you!

RE:Adrian Flux - told me to F*** OFF - in my Vectra - refused to insure me point blank!

I did phone them RE: 33V - but they just hung up :-(


----------



## Phil (Sep 3, 2001)

Oh - and don't forget Tesco on Tel 0845 0300 4400


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Phil,

I don't think it was your car that made them ask you to 'go away'


----------



## Phil (Sep 3, 2001)

My best yet is from Direct Line - any more I can try??


----------



## Bruce (Jul 2, 2001)

Wait till you tell them it's an Inport No Cover!!!


----------



## weston (Jun 30, 2001)

What I can't understand is that everyone seems to get a different result my own insurance was just renewed with Norwich Union for £1195 by far the cheapest i could find after some hassle( Last year £880 ) When I phoned Direct line & Privilage they both wanted £1400 plus & direct line would only insure me if I had a tracker fitted.

Confused or just Paranoid ?

The only good thing I can say is in 3 or 4 months I'll have forgotten how much I paid & can start to enjoy it.

Weston


----------



## Paul.GTR34 (Jul 6, 2001)

*Insurance*

I am starting to think the insurance quotes we are given is somewhat dependant upon who we speak to from the brokers.
I have had varied quotes from £1200 up to £3000!
These quotes were given about a month or so before I bought my GTR.
When I got back to the cheapest broker they then turned out to be more expensive!Everytime I rung back I was getting different quotes!! Confusing me thinks !!
I beleive Shaun( GTSMAN ) has had some superb quotes ranging from a about £900 for a GTR !If he reads this maybe he can tell us who gave him these quotes!

Paul................


----------

